# Meet Luna, the bullmastiff



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's Luna, my girl. She is 18 months old now, but I will start with puppy pictures. Hope you enjoy! I really love this girl a lot and I want to share her awesomeness with everyone.

Breeder pics, at 6 weeks old:

























Got her at 9 weeks old









12 weeks:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She is very cute. I look forward to seeing pictures as she grows up. She is going to get much bigger!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

My Luna says hi to your Luna!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I love bullmastiffs  so does my BF  she's so cute!!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

pretty girl.. love brindled she's going to grow up gorgeous


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

what a beauty!!! that 12 wk picture melts my heart!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, she's so cute! I've never seen a brindle Bullmastiff, so that will be neat to see as she grows older.


----------



## birddawg4 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pretty girl you have there!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I'm happy you like her.


Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Aw, she's so cute! I've never seen a brindle Bullmastiff, so that will be neat to see as she grows older.


Brindles have become rarer, for some reason. Fawns and reds are more popular. But in the beginning of the breed, brindle was the preferred color


ireth0 said:


> My Luna says hi to your Luna!


Hi back  This is the first time I've seen that your Luna is also brindle! Darker than my girl, but yey for brindled Luna's


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

13 weeks old. Finally outside :clap2:


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

4 months old


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh no, I posted 4 months old pics too, but my post has gone to moderation  There were only pics from photobucket, so no weird sites. I wonder how long it takes for them to approve it..


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh well..
6 months old


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh, the pics showed up  Just in case anyone wanted to see them.

8 months old


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog.


----------

